# How many Leucomelas for my tank?



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

The more I read the more I see that Leucomelas are going to be the best choice for my 60 gallon Vivarium. 

The specs on the tank are 36"L x 18"xW x 24"H

The tank will have a small water feature and plenty of ground space and well as a few tiers if climbing space.

How many frogs would you recommend in a setup like this?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

5-6? make lots of hides in the background so they can climb.


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

I beleive that is over 65G. Which means 6 will be good in there, especailly if you add the water feature that takes away some space. If you had no feature I would say you should be ok with 7.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

We have the same size tanks for our Leucs. We started out with 7 in ours and reduced their numbers to five when they started breeding. IMO, you could go as high as nine if they're froglets. Then reduce them down to a male heavy group. The females will egg eat.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

frogfreak said:


> We have the same size tanks for our Leucs. We started out with 7 in ours and reduced their numbers to five when they started breeding. IMO, you could go as high as nine if they're froglets. Then reduce them down to a male heavy group. The females will egg eat.


What sex ratio would you recommend if I went with 5 frogs?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

EntoCraig said:


> What sex ratio would you recommend if I went with 5 frogs?


4.1 if you get lucky, but any more than one female and the egg eating will most likely happen. Even 4.2 wouldn't be too bad with a few laying sites.

Best


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Who cares how many you can have. I'm just jealous you're getting them


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

frogfreak said:


> 4.1 if you get lucky, but any more than one female and the egg eating will most likely happen. Even 4.2 wouldn't be too bad with a few laying sites.
> 
> Best


Breeding is welcome and even encouraged, but it will not be the focus of this particular tank. So if a few eggs get gobbled I will not be sad. I'll do my best to get a male heavy ratio.

Question: Do these all need to grow up toghether, or is it acceptable to switch out some adult females for adult males in the future? They are a group species so in my mind I am thinking this is ok, but I want to be sure! 



PeanutbuttER said:


> Who cares how many you can have. I'm just jealous you're getting them


Yeah That 60 gallon needs some love so I wanted to start my research before construction this winter.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

My tanks is a 1.4 ratio, so I have next to nothing for breeding. It's a display like yours. I can't help you out on the other Q. All of my frogs have grown up together.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

No worries, you have been helpful!

Does anyone know if it is OK to remove adult females from an established group of Luecs and replace them with males? I assume it is ok as this frog is a group species and fairly tolerant of other frogs in their 'Bubble'...?

Yes / No ?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

EntoCraig said:


> No worries, you have been helpful!
> 
> Does anyone know if it is OK to remove adult females from an established group of Luecs and replace them with males? I assume it is ok as this frog is a group species and fairly tolerant of other frogs in their 'Bubble'...?
> 
> Yes / No ?


I don't know if anyone else does this, but when I introduce new frogs to an existing tank, I take all the frogs out, put them in a separate container and reintroduce everyone at the same time.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

So is that essentially a yes? Can I removed extra females and replace with adults males?

Is there a reason you do this?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Ugh i hate haven a 4 males especially since they are in my room. They start to call at 7 in the morning since the lights turn on at 645. Its fine during the week since i wake up at 630, but during the weekend when i need some sleep. It sucks. I adjusted the time so the lights go on at 830. Other than that, i hope i have 2 females.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

EntoCraig said:


> So is that essentially a yes? Can I removed extra females and replace with adults males?
> 
> Is there a reason you do this?


Yea.
I do it so any established territories would be somewhat eliminated instead of running into aggression with an 'intruder' ... again, this is just what I do... maybe I'm paranoid or superstitious or whatever, but that's how I do it. *shrug*


----------

